# Bathing



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone give their goats baths? My kids are all 3-4.5 months and could use a bath. We keep their house really clean, but they still have marks all over them where they lay in pee and roll in berries :lol: We've used wet washclothes, but I think they need a deep clean with shampoo. I don't want to do this if it could harmful to their health. Just curious what everyone else does?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure show goats get shampooed.

Just like sheep and cows. 

I suppose that you would need to go slowly.
Since goats do not really like water, much.
The water would need to be warm to prevent chills.
and the day warm. 

Or maybe a dry shampoo. Cornstarch works well as dry shampoo. Sprinkle in the coat and brush out. 

I am new to pack goats. But not new to animals.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

When I had alpine goats as a kid we washed them before 4-H shows. I'm sure there was a special product, but we used good 'ol Suave shampoo. We didn't do their face. The face was done with a wet cloth and their ears were cleaned with cotton balls and a dab of rubbing alcohol.

I know washing wasn't a big huge ordeal because we also clipped/shaved before showing so the hair was really short. 

Tonia


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Does anyone give their goats baths?


You bet! Always before shows and events where we interact purposefully with the public. And any other time when time when they've gotten particularly soiled. They honestly don't seem to mind too much ... they are more bothered by getting temperature taken. 

[attachment=0:3hfrorh6]IMG_2288.JPG[/attachment:3hfrorh6]

Obie getting his first bath.
(Yes, he's fat! 235lbs here. We've got him down to 215lbs so far).


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco loves getting a bath as long as I do it with warm water. I have a thing that lets me attach a garden hose to my kitchen sink. I've used all different types of shampoo and conditioner (usually whatever is on sale or on hand), but Cuzco liked the Vive Pro with the strawberry scent the best. I mixed it into a bucket of water and Cuzco gobbled up the suds like candy. 

Cuzco also loves the blow dryer. Introduce it slowly so you don't scare your goat with it the first time. I always towel Cuzco off and then blow dry him afterwards. He likes it so much that I always use the blow dryer even on a hot day when he doesn't really need it. It's his favorite part of the bathing experience.


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

We bathed 8 goats in one day before the fair. We tied each one on a short leash and my dad manned the water faucet. (He is 88 and I get him involved in everything I do, whether he likes it or not  )

I used a mild dish soap in the water bucket. That was all I could find that day, but I prefer to use baby shampoo. That leaves them soft plus I don't have to worry if it gets in their eyes.

We used Mane and Tail conditioner that I left in and it left them shiny, but I had to make sure it was worked in well.

They all turned out beautiful!

Karen


----------

